# Anyone see Gordon Ramsay's new show?



## chave982 (Sep 26, 2007)

"Kitchen Nightmares"...restaurants that are falling apart, and Chef Ramsay comes in and basically acts as a consultant to turn the business around.  I saw one episode and I'm hooked...you should see the shape some of these restaurants are in!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2007)

No,  haven't seen the  show.  However,  Buck and I don't usually look at any TV until at least  8 or 8:30 p.m. this time of the year.  Don't have any clue about what's new that is on this year.  Is this program on the Food channel?


----------



## chave982 (Sep 26, 2007)

Katie E said:


> No, haven't seen the show. However, Buck and I don't usually look at any TV until at least 8 or 8:30 p.m. this time of the year. Don't have any clue about what's new that is on this year. Is this program on the Food channel?


 
It's on Fox on Wednesdays @ 9-10pm


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 26, 2007)

I just got done watching it and I'm definitely hooked, too! Last week he was pretty easy on those folks but tonight, he was in fine form. It's such a cool show.


----------



## chave982 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I just got done watching it and I'm definitely hooked, too! Last week he was pretty easy on those folks but tonight, he was in fine form. It's such a cool show.


 
Yea I just watched last night's episode..I can't believe a restaraunt would serve rotting food to customers.  Makes me wonder what some of the restaraunts I go to are like "behind the scenes". 

It's also funny how the General Manager will just "pass the buck" onto everybody else.  If you're the GM, you're responsible for EVERYTHING!


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 27, 2007)

It's been on here for a few years now.  I watch it when I can, some of the shows are great!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 27, 2007)

*Chef*

We watch him on a cable show that is filmed in different locations, other than the states.  Always mentions the area but who remembers the details.  I'll never get to eat there.  Anyway, he feels the way a person should be about serving food.  Very disciplined and clean.  I believe he has two restaurants here in the states.  He really is motivater and doesn't worry about who he insults but he means it for their own good.  I personally like someone who tells it like it is.  Not everyone feels this way I know.  He also uses crude language, I believe it is to impress them about what he says.  The show is much better on cable.  Must have something to do with the filming that they do.  Glad you like it too.


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 27, 2007)

"  He also uses crude language, I believe it is to impress them about what he says.  "

I think he does it for "shock value".  I find it gets to be a bit much after awhile. It really amazes me how some of these people stay in business.  I think they are so deep into it, that they can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 27, 2007)

*Shock*

Lorraine, you are absolutely right!  Exactly the way you would feel about your own meal.  What I question now, is when I eat in restaurant what goes on in their kitchen.  I doubt whether people really care as long as they don't have to prepare it.  Most people do not think cooking is interest ing.  Chef does!  I doubt whether I would want him watching me prepare meal.  Not in this small kitchen.  I do care if there are flies in the house and food on the floor would be eaten by the dogs before I could serve it.  

Most people get turned off by his language. I agree with you 'shock value'!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 27, 2007)

I caught the end of the episode with the Italian restaurant in NY.  That owner was such a dope.  He deserves to be out of business.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the show he just tells it like it is.Its all just common sense after all.But I think some restaurants the employees are just a bunch of slackers.There are alot of people who cook to make a pay check and really dont care those are the ones that will spend more energy trying to not do any work especially the staying clean part.I for one cant work in a dirty kitchen it makes it too hard to concentrate .I think you need to like to cook if you want to work in a kitchen and I dont care if its a diner or an upscale place.I even expect the dishwashers to take pride in their work.It only takes one slacker to throw off the whole flow in the kitchen not to mention really ticking off your co-workers.People like that should get the boot.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG, the part I liked best last night was when he walked them all over to his own NY restaurant and let them tour the kitchen, which was spotless!!! I always worry about the kitchen in restaurants where I eat. Actually, I've noticed that I gravitate toward places that have a kitchen open to the diners. I mean really, how can we know how the foods we are served are stored or what conditions they are prepared in?


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 27, 2007)

I like his show and I like Hells Kitchen.  There is something about him that makes for compeling television.  I think he would be even more effective if he toned down the language.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 27, 2007)

I missed last night's episode, but, I did see the first and I just like Ramsey! I never thought I would like him at all with the previews of ****'s Kitchen, but, my oldest son came over and put it on one night and we were hooked!!
I think this is interesting. Is it the same restaurant from last night? What I can seem to believe in this, what owner of a restaurant, in there in right mind would ALLOW pretending to find rotten food and things like this. This guy doesn't have a leg to stand on. I know that there is going to be actors to make the place look full. I thought that on the first show, but, the rest, know way is that fake. Why would someone allow them to fake it when it can ruin there business forever?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 27, 2007)

As a restaurant owner I have seen many restaurants where the tone of the restaurant reflected in employee attitudes which are tainted by ineffective, incompetent, indecisive and corrupt management and owners.  Competent and enthusiastic employees can be turned by management that does not take the job seriously in terms of customer care, food quality, cleanliness and consideration for customers and employees.

I can believe that the employees at Peter's (last week's Italian restaurant) and Dillion's aka Purnima (this week's Indian restaurant) were all overjoyed at the changes to management that Chef Ramsey instituted.  The physical changes in menu, kitchen and dining room were all very dramatic and welcome, but the management changes were necessary for continuity of the business.  The kitchen staff seemed to be able to prepare high quality food given fresh ingredients and the new menu.  The service staff were most anxious to keep the diner's happy with good service and good food which returns bigger tips.

People all want to be able to take pride in their work which gives their self esteem a tremendous boost.  I've worked with restaurant managers like Peter and Martin and the fastest and most effective way to turn a restaurant around is get rid of them.  Tough love is the best way to run a restaurant and the example for high standards and quality is set at the top.

Great show.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 10, 2007)

Guess what?Gorden just got 2 more Micheline(sp?) Stars to his restaurant in New York and the judge on Top Chef cant think of his name lost one star.Ha Ha.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 10, 2007)

I caught the show tonight and it was really good. Looks like the honeymoon is over though because Chef Ramsey is swearing as bad as ever. My son and I spent a lot of time trying to figure out what the heck he was actually saying because about half of what came out of his mouth tonight was bleeped! Still, he did a nice turn around for that lovely old restaurant. (Too bad the owner sold out within months of the taping of the show.)


----------



## amber (Oct 10, 2007)

Good show tonight, but I too was disappointed that the owner sold the restaurant after all that work.  I think he should have kept it in the family after all those years since his father started the restaurant.  Love the show though, very interesting.


----------



## bandonjan (Oct 10, 2007)

I like all Chef Ramsey's shows. I haven't seen the ones 
with the restaurants in the States, just England, Scotland
and Wales. Some of the chefs are in their "niche" and
don't want to change. You would think they would want
to do something new instead of the same old things.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 11, 2007)

amber said:


> Good show tonight, but I too was disappointed that the owner sold the restaurant after all that work.  I think he should have kept it in the family after all those years since his father started the restaurant.  Love the show though, very interesting.



Ditto!  Don't you just wonder how he feels after putting everything you got into trying to help someone and they turn around and don't appreciate it?  Guess he is used to thing being a chef and not having people like his food. Lot of grief there I am sure.  The mother just didn't seem to support or suggest anything to her son.  Thought he should know how.  He did not have understanding of control.  

I often wonder how people feel about going to restaurants if they watch his show?  It sure makes me appreciate the fact I know how to cook and have choice whether to go out or just be safe.  Wonder what Chef would say about my kitchen?  Not always spotless the way he wants things.  I just know my food is not dirty or worse, spoiled!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a friend who is in commercial appliance repair business. So he is in restaurants a lot, in the kitchens that is. He usually tells me which restaurants he doesn't go to, no comments though. Most of them are big chains.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 11, 2007)

I literally cannot STAND Gordon Ramsey.  In any of his shows, of which I've caught a couple of each - all times with new hope.  Alas, he continues to be nothing but a crude, lewd, pretentious, know-it-all bigmouth culinary neanderthal making $$$ off of the current "reality tv" craze.  Personality nada, unless you're a sado-masochist.

And let's face it - these shows are staged.  These people AGREE to have him do this.  He doesn't just show up unannounced at some restaurant & turn the tables on them.  And it wouldn't be "good" tv if he came across a restaurant without any problems that he couldn't ***** & swear about it, would it?  I find the series sadder than sad.


----------



## chave982 (Oct 11, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> And let's face it - these shows are staged. These people AGREE to have him do this. He doesn't just show up unannounced at some restaurant & turn the tables on them. And it wouldn't be "good" tv if he came across a restaurant without any problems that he couldn't ***** & swear about it, would it? I find the series sadder than sad.


 
Of course these people agree to have him come. It states from the beginning of each episode that the restaraunt owners submit a request to Chef Ramsay to have him come on board as a consultant for a week. Nobody is pretending that he shows up unannounced.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 11, 2007)

The restaurant business is full of people with big egos, strong opinions and rigid ways who use coarse language.  If you are easily offended then don't bother watching.  Personally I am more offended by the disgusting conditions in some of the restaurants and kitchens that he is retained to fix.

You are not going to fix these restaurants without first putting the employees on notice that they are the cause of the problems.  Poor service, poor food and poor hygiene have no place in a restaurant cannot be tolerated.  These restaurants are full of staff and owners who need to have their asses kicked to get them to change.  How do you not see filth, spoiled food and vermin where you prepare and serve food to the public?  Chef Ramsey's strong personality and confrontational ways are needed to change attitudes and mandate changes if these restaurants are to survive and thrive.  I believe that he has shown great compassion to those who desire to change and turn their restaurants around.  He has no tolerance of inept, incompetent, lazy or selfish employees and for that I applaud him. There is nothing wrong with a big ego as long as it is backed up by ability, talent and knowledge.

This show capitalizes on these dramatic situations but they are real restaurants and people nonetheless.  I dare say that this show could be made in a large percentage of restaurants in any community.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 11, 2007)

Uh - I'm definitely not an easily offended person.  

But when the supposed (ahem) "star" of a show constantly feels an overwhelming need to describe food as looking & tasting (??? how does he know this) like "vomit"; looking & tasting like "dog ****"; etc., etc., etc. to the point where if I had a nickle for everytime descriptions like that were made I'd be a wealthy woman - one can't help but wonder where the realty/sensationalism line begins & ends.

No one says he has to be a Casper Milquetoast, but he could at least be constructive without acting like he needs a 7-day-a-week therapist for his mouth.

Frankly, I think Gordon Ramsey just enjoys making restaurant owners' knees shake & being the "big bad boy" of culinary television.

Way too sad.  Can't wait for him to lose his appeal & leave the airwaves to people who can make their points known without being crude & obnoxious about it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 11, 2007)

I think you're right, Aurora. Most restaurants are owned and operated to some extent by individuals so there is a great deal of ego involved. But when that has led to accepting and ignoring dangerous conditions that put patrons at risk, it's going to take someone willing to be strongly confrontational like Gordon Ramsey to really effect change. I seriously doubt anyone with a milder manner could make a dent in the restaurants shown so far.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 11, 2007)

What the *BLEEP* is wrong with the *BLEEP* way Gordon *BLEEP* Ramsey *BLEEP* talks? 

Yep - some of those restaurant owners/chefs are such idiots they give idiots a bad name! I especially enjoyed that French chef in Scotland!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 11, 2007)

*Help*

When I make a meal, I am positive you won't find anything crawling around on it or that the ingredients are spoiled.  That is the way Chef Ramsay wants all of the meals to be prepared.  the language is extra to wake these guys up to the fact that their income is being affected by their laziness and lack of attention.  When you yell a profane word at someone, I know it does get attention no matter where it is heard.  How can you talk normal to anyone who is showing how stupid they are?  These people really upset me too.  I can't blame him one bit.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 11, 2007)

Gordon talks like that to get his bleeping point across.You cant talk nice to the jerk in the kitchen because that would just go in one ear and out the other.The bottom line on a filthy kitchen IMHO is the people working there are just plain lazy.They dont work there because they love to cook they are there to get a paycheck.Like I used to say they are not there just because we need another warm body here they are paid to do a job.If they dont want to do that they are not needed.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 11, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:


> When I make a meal, I am positive you won't find anything crawling around on it or that the ingredients are spoiled. That is the way Chef Ramsay wants all of the meals to be prepared. the language is extra to wake these guys up to the fact that their income is being affected by their laziness and lack of attention. When you yell a profane word at someone, I know it does get attention no matter where it is heard. How can you talk normal to anyone who is showing how stupid they are? These people really upset me too. I can't blame him one bit.


Right you are.Ramsey did not just get 2 more Michelin stars to his place in NY for being a slacker.Its his place and his reputation you are messing with.
Like we used to say.If you cant run with the big dogs,stay on the porch.
If I was still running a kitchen as I have in the past I would have totally lost it if I saw the stuff Ive seen on his show.That chef on this last show was a total jerk so was his sous chef.Their attitude alone would make you cuss like a sailor.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 11, 2007)

If I recall last night's show correctly, even the Saintly Greek Mom was bleeped several times.  Sometimes coarse talk and loud voices are the only way to get through to some folks.  A polite English, "I say, ahem, would you mind terribly not doing that?" is just not going to get their attention or get the job done.

It's O.K. if you don't agree with me on this, but I believe customers' health and safety is more important than employees' feelings.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wake up guys!!  I don't care about any of the swearing at all.

I draw the line at equating what he's eating to vomit & dog "droppings".  And these comments had nothing to do with sanitation, etc. - just his comments on how the food looked & tasted.  I don't think that sort of stuff is necessary at all & is just disgusting sensationalism.

Looks & taste are subjective, & regardless of how many "stars" his restaurants get, I doubt everyone on the planet swoons at his food.  I'd love to see how he'd feel if a critic called one of his prissy creations "vomit" - all in the name of supposed "public education".

That's what I don't like about his shows.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 11, 2007)

You are right.  Moldy croutons, rancid pesto and spoiled fish served on customer plates should be called garbage or swill.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 11, 2007)

Well if you think Gorden is offensive go on the Comedy Channel and watch South Park or Drawn Together.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess the thing about his swearing is that it's all part of the 'reality TV' thing. A lot of Brits of his generation swear prolifically and proficiently. If he were to be polite and proper, it wouldn't make for interesting telly and it wouldn't have even the slightest semblance of reality.

As for the dog's droppings... I can't be the only one to think that's funny, surely?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 12, 2007)

*Experience*

Looks & taste are subjective, & regardless of how many "stars" his restaurants get, I doubt everyone on the planet swoons at his food. I'd love to see how he'd feel if a critic called one of his prissy creations "vomit" - all in the name of supposed "public education".


I am sure that Chef Ramsay has had his share of people yelling at him and maybe that is something he has grown accustomed to and we aren't aware of it.  Getting to where he is, didn't happen overnight.  He has been in the business for some time.  Who knows what this guy has experienced? Not all of us are made up of this guy's determination.  Success doesn't just 'fall' on you.  When he was on Larry King, the guy truly came across as so sincere.  He even admitted that he wasn't able to conceive his children in the normal way, which I thought was revealing too much.  Probably wanted to avoid the tabloids from having a party writing something that wasn't true. Did any of you get to see his mom on one of his shows?  He told Larry, his father wasn't the best to his mom or the family.  Showed no real emotion when he talked about his death. How well one can relate to others problems when they take time to talk about it.   

I like him.  He says it like it is, in his opinion.  I find it refreshing to have someone tell you they don't really care for your opinion and to keep my mouth shut.  I could handle it from him.  He is only trying to help. 

This is only my opinion.  We are all different.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 12, 2007)

From what I understand Ramsey always makes sure to be home for sunday dinner with his family.I think alot of chefs are tempermental it just goes with the territory.Type A personality if you will.
I think getting people to do what you want and do it right in a kitchen is really hard and working in a kitchen at any level is a hard job no time to slack doesnt matter what mood your in the job has to get done.To me a proffesional is someone who gets the job done even when they dont feel like it.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 12, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> From what I understand Ramsey always makes sure to be home for sunday dinner with his family.I think alot of chefs are tempermental it just goes with the territory.Type A personality if you will.
> I think getting people to do what you want and do it right in a kitchen is really hard and working in a kitchen at any level is a hard job no time to slack doesnt matter what mood your in the job has to get done.To me a proffesional is someone who gets the job done even when they dont feel like it.



Since you 'been there done that' guess you can understand why he is the way he is.  I just do look forward to seeing the change in the kitchen on every show.  I bet the people who work for him get the best pay and really earn it too.  Probably have the same feeling about the food and place they work.  My son said he played professional soccer when he was younger.  Has brother who must be problem.  Not a chef.  

Nice that he makes it home on Sunday.  Wonder who cooks?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 12, 2007)

When my kitchen people in Taos would get a slow period I would tell them.
You got time to lean you got time to clean.


----------



## LMJ (Oct 12, 2007)

I've loved the original BBC edition. The FOX version is, well, FOX... But for them, it's good.

I think these Americans are actually going to kill Gordon, though.


----------



## Clienta (Oct 12, 2007)

My husband & I tivo it every week.  We really enjoy it & look forward to it.  Has anyone been to any of Gordon's restaurants?  Does anyone have one of his cookbooks? If yes, which one do you recommend?  I was going to put one on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 12, 2007)

i like the show .. the one on bbc america is not the same .. i like it .. but it is toned 
down .. and maybe the food does taste like dog vomit ...
i am not sure .. i have never eaten at any of the places .. but if i was served 
a rotten, moldy tomato .. i would probably say it was dog vomit also ..
and dont forget .. if you dont like a tv show .. change the channel ..


----------

